

An accidental, successful startup: 2012 in review - colinscape
http://tbbuck.com/an-accidental-successful-startup-2012-in-review/

======
NateDad
None of those things are startups. You have a consultancy business and a
couple small but useful web-based service products. I applaud you for the
success you have had, which many of us would envy... but they're still not
startups.

~~~
mootothemax
_None of those things are startups. You have a consultancy business and a
couple small but useful web-based service products._

I agree with you about the web-based tools - too many people classify these
things as startups when they're really not, myself included.

Not sure about the consultancy though: it's small, designed to grow fast,
adapting quickly and prepared to pivot as required, and on the verge of
hiring. The consultancy owns the products mentioned, so it's not only doing
consultancy, which is why I've classified it as a startup. I'm open to the
idea that it's not though.

------
GFischer
Pretty good, definitely encouraging for those of us that are about to jump
into the pool :) .

I'd be really happy with those income streams. Congratulations and thanks for
sharing.

